

How some HN noobs think - moubarak
http://moubarak.tumblr.com/post/21733639293/heres-how-you-can-read-nytimes-for-free

======
baremetal
try putting cache: in front of the link and pasting it into google.

eg. cache:<http://nytimes.com/somearticle20382>

and you can read the article

~~~
moubarak
the thing is you don't need to do that. You just paste the link itself in the
browser and the popup will disappear. It's like unlocking a new level.

------
rman666
Speaking of noobs (I prefer n00bs), check out my new site:
<http://DontBeAn00b.com>

